# بريدًا في بريدٍ



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح لهذا الحديث لأني بحثت عن شرحه ولم أجد أي شيء
*حرَّمَ رَسولُ الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم الشجرةَ بالمدينةِ بريدًا في بريدٍ، وأرسلني فأعلمتُ على الحَرَمِ على شَرَف ذات الجيش، وعلى شريث، وعلى أشراف محيض، وعلى نبت*
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Sun-Shine

بداية ، هذا الحديث ضعيف
(شرح الحديث: حرم الرسول قطع الأشجار بالمدينة في نطاق محدد (بريدًا في بريد
(البريد هو أربعة فراسخ والفرسخ ثلاثة أميال )
(و أرسله (أعتقد كعب بن مالك) ليخبر الناس (أعتقد باقي الأسماء هي أسماء مناطق​


----------



## Huda

sun_shine 331995 said:


> بداية ، هذا الحديث ضعيف
> (شرح الحديث: حرم الرسول قطع الأشجار بالمدينة في نطاق محدد (بريدًا في بريد
> (البريد هو أربعة فراسخ والفرسخ ثلاثة أميال )
> (و أرسله (أعتقد كعب بن مالك) ليخبر الناس (أعتقد باقي الأسماء هي أسماء مناطق​


نعم ضعيف. لكن ما معنى بريدا في بريد؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

Huda said:


> نعم ضعيف. لكن ما معنى بريدا في بريد؟





sun_shine 331995 said:


> (البريد هو أربعة فراسخ والفرسخ ثلاثة أميال )​


​(أي البريد =12 ميل (مسافة

12 ميلxبريدًا في بريد أي مساحة مقدارها 12 ميل


----------



## Huda

sun_shine 331995 said:


> ​(أي البريد =12 ميل (مسافة
> 
> 12 ميلxبريدًا في بريد أي مساحة مقدارها 12 ميل


جزاك الله خيرا على تحديد مسافة البريد وهي 12 ميل
أعتقد أن بريدا في بريد يساوي بريدا واحدا
1x1=1
ويؤكد ذلك حديث مسلم (وجعل اثني عشرا ميلا حول المدينة حمى).


----------



## I.K.S.

Huda said:


> أعتقد أن بريدا في بريد يساوي بريدا واحدا
> 1x1=1



    لا يمكن لان ضرب القيمة في نفسها يعطيك (القيمة) اس اثنين 
  الحاصل ان "في" هنا لا تعني الضرب "الرياضياتي" بقدر ما تعني "مع", اي كل بريد اتجاهه
  شرق_غرب معه اخر في اتجاه شمال_جنوب حيث يشكلان علامة زائد( + )والمدينة هي نقطة التلاقي


----------



## Sun-Shine

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> اي كل بريد اتجاهه
> شرق_غرب معه اخر في اتجاه شمال_جنوب حيث يشكلان علامة زائد( + )والمدينة هي نقطة التلاقي



١٢ ميل من كل اتجاه والمدينة هي المركز


----------

